# Most Expensive Hobbies



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

What are the hobbies you spend the most money/time on? Here are mine, in no particular order:

1. Anything food related or general food supplies/prep/gear
1A. Kitchen Knives
2. Coffee gear
3. Guns
4. SCUBA
5. BBQ gear
6. Audio Equipment
7. Watches
8. Sports cards/memoribilia (not currently, early hobby)

Odd combination, but it works for me.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 20, 2012)

not to be picky but your 2, and 5 could also be considered a part of 1. Which would be very high on the list.


----------



## BobCat (Apr 20, 2012)

1. knives
2. natural waterstones
3. gardening
4. kitchen gadgets


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Drugs
2. Women
3. Quilting


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 20, 2012)

Anything I get interested in...

Although my daughter is pushing my limits with her Photography interests OMG!!!


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 20, 2012)

Motorcycles and stuff (Will be selling one soon)
Guns and ammo (A day at the rifle range will cost me $100)
Knives (Cut way back)
Watches (The movers stole my good ones, I only have three left)
Photography (I'm satisfied with my meager kit)


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 20, 2012)

A/V Gear, I have an itemization of what I have spent thus far it is could have been a nice used car.
Knives
Food 

Although I haven't bought any av or knives lately.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 20, 2012)

Great thread subject, with me it changes all the time in terms of what hobby/vice is most important. Currently this is how it stands...

1. Kitchen Knives
2. Fine Dining
3. Craft Beer
4. Guns
5. High End Audio
6. Golf


----------



## dav (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Tools - particularly hand tools
2. Audio - home and car 
3. Skateboards (lol)
4. And now I guess Kitchen knives.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Cars/ track driving (lots of time time, most $)
2. Soccer (lots of time, not much $)
3. Cooking (lots of time, decent amount of $ for equipment such as knives)

High-end audio has dropped off quite a bit for me, as I do not have a good room for my equipment, and I have not bought any gear in ~5 years.


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 20, 2012)

1. knifemaking
2. swordmaking
3. knifemaki... damn it!!!



~M


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Guns/Hunting
2. Motorcycles
3. Saltwater Flyfishing
4. Woodworking/Tools
5. Audio (Thanks to 1,2,and 4 above this is no longer a problem.)


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 20, 2012)

My top 4 expensive hobbies without my GF and my dogs and in that number

1. Bill
2. Devin
3. Marko
4. Harald aka Darkhoek


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> My top 4 expensive hobbies without my GF and my dogs and in that number
> 
> 1. Bill
> 2. Devin
> ...



LOL


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 20, 2012)

Used to be saltwater fishing. 
Now it's the wife and kids, but it's worth it.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Collecting wines
2. Knives
3. Audio/Visual gear
4. Kitchen equipment


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

cnochef said:


> 1. Collecting wines
> 2. Knives
> 3. Audio/Visual gear
> 4. Kitchen equipment



I have a feeling when I retire and stop moving around, that collecting wine will be high on my list.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 20, 2012)

No money for hobbies, have kids.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Apr 20, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> No money for hobbies, have kids.



I resemble that remark lol


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Knives
2.making computers
3. editing

I don't do much of 2 and 3 atm. But I can see doing 2 and 3 here in the very near future.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 20, 2012)

Before the crash of 2007-2008, my list would have looked like this.
1. guitars and amps........do you have any idea how many different "vintage reissue" models Gibson, Fender, Marshall and Martin make? Sheesh....it's tough keeping up!!
2a. custom knives
2b. stereo gear.
3. motorcycle (singular)

Today, my most expensive hobbies are.
1. trying to make knives.
2. Ramen noodles because making knives makes me broke. :biggrin:


----------



## MadMel (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Food and related stuff - includes knives, stones, mags, ingredients, books, wine.
2. Football or soccer, whichever way you call it.
3. Magic: The Gathering


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

As a future retirement hobby, for those that collect wine, how do you suggest I start? BTW, I lived in wine country when I lived in Germany, so i've been around the trade.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep a log of what you like and dislike. Also what flavors you get from it. "wine list". Buy what you like. If all goes bad at least you can drink it. 

As far as market goes have no idea. When I asked a Samalia (can't spell it, neither can my computer) friend, that was the advise he gave.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2012)

eating is my most expensive hobby by far


----------



## bprescot (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have many besides knives, but the wife rides horses.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 20, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> As a future retirement hobby, for those that collect wine, how do you suggest I start? BTW, I lived in wine country when I lived in Germany, so i've been around the trade.



Buy what you like to drink!!! Consider how much you drink and therefore how much you will need to buy short term 1-2 years, medium term 3-7 years or so and long term 7 years+.

We started out buying a lot of Napa Cabs, but the prices are getting too rich for us so we only buy a handful of these a year. We now buy a lot more local wine (we live 20 minutes from the Niagara region in Ontario) as we have become good customers and friends with some of the boutique wineries. This is what we buy for short and some medium term drinking. 

I think a really good thing to do is read The Wine Spectator and/or subscribe to Robert Parker's Wine Advocate (although it's a bit pricey at $92/year) in order to familiarize yourself with wines, their aging potential and vintage recommendations.

Apart from local wines, we have been buying wines from regions that over deliver value-wise such as Rhone reds, German Rieslings, Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon, Argentinean Malbec, Sonoma Zinfandels, certain vintage Ports and Sauternes.

Hope that helps you out a bit.


----------



## geezr (Apr 21, 2012)

JBroida said:


> eating is my most expensive hobby by far



lus1: for now :biggrin:

......and continue:
with cameras/photography;
with audio;
wines - 1982 Bordeaux vintage and a DRC responsible for the journey;
coffee;
kitchen knives - but do not cook much :dontknow:


----------



## cnochef (Apr 21, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Keep a log of what you like and dislike. Also what flavors you get from it. "wine list". Buy what you like. If all goes bad at least you can drink it.
> 
> As far as market goes have no idea. When I asked a Samalia (can't spell it, neither can my computer) friend, that was the advise he gave.



I am a certified Sommelier and my dear old Dad always calls me a Somalian and that gives him a great laugh!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 21, 2012)

drugs
knives
doctors
drugs
surgery
drugs
my new girl, well I think she is, i haven't figured this hobby out yet.
collecting"stuff"
guns


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 21, 2012)

cnochef said:


> I am a certified Sommelier and my dear old Dad always calls me a Somalian and that gives him a great laugh!



Gratz on the certification I had a roommate (same guy) that started taking the test when we were living together. It was very expensive and elaborate.


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 21, 2012)

1. Travel
2. Car care (garage _full_ of high-end, pro or commercial products and gear)
3. Everything else

AV has dropped way off for me, too. I used to be involved in high-end audio-video as an installer but have invested very little in new gear since leaving the company in 2003. Whenever I get the urge to spend on new AV gear, I realize I'd rather be traveling instead.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> What are the hobbies you spend the most money/time on? Here are mine, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Anything food related or general food supplies/prep/gear
> 1A. Kitchen Knives
> ...



First of all, you MUST be broke with all of those money pits. 

Anyhow, my expensive hobbies are (in order of expense):

(1) Kids
(2) Wife
(3) Lawyers
(4) Wine
(5) Knives

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 21, 2012)

cnochef said:


> I am a certified Sommelier and my dear old Dad always calls me a Somalian and that gives him a great laugh!



Congratulations on that certificate. I had to look that one up.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 21, 2012)

What i believe to be declining order:
- Kids
- Wife (not sure what this area includes, but apparently it's expensive)
- Bicycles
- Photo eq
- Audio eq
- Knives & cooking eq


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 21, 2012)

Harley
ex-mountain biker.....I have a pimped-out uzzi sl & Klein attitude hanging in the garage collecting dust. 
Knife making
Archery


----------



## mainaman (Apr 21, 2012)

Straight razors


----------



## heirkb (Apr 21, 2012)

JBroida said:


> eating is my most expensive hobby by far



Same here.

Knives are next. Razors used to be second place, but I settled with a nice enough razor setup a while back.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't actually spend money on my wife and kids for fun, we do free things.

But as far as where our money goes, food is our luxury--we always have good meals and I get to be creative with our food. We don't really buy high brow products, but we buy a lot of ingredients and make them into high brow products!


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Women
2. Food
3. SCUBA


----------



## The Edge (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Knives
2. Food
3. Drinking
4. Straight razors (though this may be jumping up on the list)


----------



## jm2hill (Apr 28, 2012)

I like these lists! My most expensive looks like this:

1) Winter Sports (I buy new equipement ever winter - it gets expensive as anything)
2) Knives (I'm slowly going to be on a decline as I'm quite happy with the stuff I have... once the 3 in the works get finished lol)
3) Flight Simumlator... somehow this always just seems to add up. Whenever a new something goes on sale I have to buy it. Current cockpit includes: 2-ipads for EFIS display.. 2 Monitors. Yoke - Single Engine quadrant - Joystick - Rudder Pedals - Switch Panel. 
4) Computers/Tech/Apple Stuff


----------



## mano (Apr 28, 2012)

1) College loans for two children
2) Wine
3) Cooking related stuff/entertaining 
4) Cigars and pipes
5) Since going deaf I'm no longer into high-end audio, so that's a money saver.


----------



## Birnando (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh dear, let me see...

Travelling
Watches
Fine dining/wine
Straight razors
Natural hones
Clothing
Golf equipment
Computers/tech/Apple stuff
AV-equipment
Training gear(threadmills, bikes and all kinds of stuff)


And then, a bit further down the list, the reason for joining up in here


----------

